# نقاش : دعوة جادة الى التحاور فى موضوع هام جدا بخصوص الميكاترونكس



## MUSLIM125 (24 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اخوتى الأفاضل لا أخفى عليكم الأمر خطير , فقد كانت تصدر بعض المشاركات فى منتدانا العزيز بالأخص فى قسمنا هذا قسم الميكاترونكس كان فحواها أن الميكاترونكس قسم سىء لا مجال له فى العمل, ولكنها لم تكن غير مجرد ارهاصات صبيانية يغلب عليها الشماته و بعض التصرفات الطفولية وكنا نقابلها بردود قوية و مليئة بالثقة فى كفاءة القسم, ولكن أحبتى فى الأيام التى قاربت فيها من التخرج و حيث البحث عن عمل وجدت مشكلة كبيرة ألا و هى باختصار شديد اخوتى الأحباء , و هو الظاهر لى أن قسم ميكاترونكس ذا فرصة قليلة جدا فى العمل حيث أنه غير معترف به ميكانيكيا و لا كهربائيا فالمطلوب لدى الشركات مهندسين ميكانيكا قوى و انتاج ولا يذكروا الميكاترونكس وكذلك يطلب مهندس تحكم تخصص هندسة تحكم و ليس ميكاترونكس فلا مهندس الميكاترونكس قادر على العمل فى تصميم شبكات المياه أو الغاز من خطوط أنابيب ولا هو مهندس تبريد و تكييف و كذلك ليس له القدرة على العمل فى تصميم المعدات الثابتة و المواسير واللحام ولا يستطيع العمل كمهندس معدات instruments
خاصة اذا كان ذلك فى شركة تصميمية أو استشارية فنوعية القسم عندهم دقيقة و مشروطة و محددة جدا
فما ردكم بارك الله فيكم, لا نريد شرح ماهية الميكاترونكس ولا فى أى مجال عمل الميكاترونكس لأنى ممكن أن أعطى محاضرة فى ذلك ولكن أريد ردود عملية بمعنى أن يرد على أحد الخريجين و يروى لنا تجربته فى ايجاد فرصة للعمل واذا كان عمل فى أحد الشركات و يوضح لنا ما المجالات التى يعمل فيها مهندس الميكاترونكس فعليا فى الحياة العملية فى وطننا العربى, و أخيرا رزقى و رزقكم على الله فان ذلك ما يجعلنى مطمئنا و الله وفى أسوأ الظروف و الحمد لله على كل حال ممكن أن آخذ دبلومة فى هندسة الانتاج أو القوى من أى جامعة تستغرق سنة و الله المستعان فلا داعى للقلق ولكن نريد حوار حتى نتثبت من المعلومات التى توصلنا اليها و نفيد ونستفيد و ذلك المطلوب ولا تبخلوا بالردود والسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (26 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم اخ muslim125 . اني خريج هندسة ميكاترونكس من العراق ، صارلي سنتان و انا متخرج من الجامعة ، لاتوجد فرص عمل الهذا التخصص سوى في اوربا وخاصة الدول الصناعية ااتي تعتمد على الالة في العمل المعامل .


----------



## الاميرة الحائرة (2 فبراير 2008)

الله بس اللى بعين


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (2 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 

علي عباس جاسم العراق 


اولا بالنسبة للميكاترونيكس اني مراسل دول عظمى ومؤسسات و****** يثبت كلامي انه تصنيف الهندسة بالدرجة الاولى لمهندسي الانفورميشن والميكاترونيكس فهو افضل اختصاص هندسي

اما بالنسبة لفرصة التعيين فاعتقد سواء اكو فرصة او لا للعمل بالوطن العربي ....فاكول ببساطة السيء ميقييم الجيد وباعتبار الوطن العربي شيء اسو من السوء بالهندسة لاننا لم نقدم شيئا للبشرية يذكر هندسيا عدا بعض الشخصيات التي هي خريجون من جامعات غربية فقط لاغير 

عموما اني احيي الاخ البغدادي على صراحته والمفروض هو يعرفني واني ناسيه حقيقتا منو يكوون ؟؟ واسف وابلغ تحياتي 


عموما مهندس الميكاترونيكس من افضل الاختصاصات بالعالم ولكن للاسف في مناطق سيئة لايقييم بالشكل الصح بعبارة اخرى نقول جوهرة بيد فحام 


والسلام عليكم


----------



## MUSLIM125 (5 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

وصلنى بعض الأخبار من بعض الاخوة تتضمن أن لمهندس الميكاترونكس الأولوية للعمل فى مجال السيارات و المصانع و خطوط الانتاج و الله المستعان وهكذا الحال فى مصر


----------



## مهاجر (5 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم

موضوع مهم ويستحق التثبيت للنقاش حوله وبصراحة.....

مع الشكر لكاتب الموضوع


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (5 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لفتة جميلة منك أخي الكريم بتقديم هذا الموضوع, قد يستغرب البعض مما سأقوله ولكنها حقيقة, لن أتكلم عن مجال الميكاترونكس من الناحية البحثية, فالمواضيع البحثية للماجستير والدكتوراة لاحصر لها ومتوفرة في جميع الجامعات, ولكن سأتكلم في واقع العمل لهذا المجال, فعلاً أكثر العناصر طلباً هي ميكانيكا قوى وإنتاج وهندسة تحكم, وسأخبركم بواقع مررت به, قدمت في إحدى الشركات ولن أذكر إسمها, ولكن تقوم بعمل إختبارات قبل المقابلة الشخصية, خضعت لجميع الإختبارات والحمد لله توفيق الله كان معي, ولكني لم أترشح للمقابلة الشخصية لإنني لست ميكانيكا قوى.
المشكلة جميعنا يعلم أن الحياة التطبيقية تختلف عن حياة الدراسة فكونك مهندس ميكانيكا قوى أو مهندس ميكاترونكس لا يتم إعتباره على أنه قسم دخيل جديد غير القسم المطلوب للعمل , بمعنى أن القسم الذي أنت منه ليس هو الدافع وخصوصاً لو كان القسمين قريبين من بعضهما البعض (الميكانيكا قوى والميكاترونكس) ولكن عدم معرفة الأفراد بواقع القسم وماهو محتواه, أصبحت تشكل تهديداً على كل مهندس لهذا القسم.
والله هذا القسم جميل ويزيد من إدارك المهندس للعديد من النواحي الهندسية, ولكن مانحن به الآن أصبحت تمثل ندم وحسرة على ما نحن فيه الآن.
والله المستعان
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## MUSLIM125 (7 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أشكر الاخوة الذين شاركوا للادلاء برأيهم, و لى رأى فى بعض الأشياء أحب أن أبديها وهو أنى أنصح من دخل هذا القسم ومازال فى أوله أن يقوم بالتحويل الى ميكانيكا قوى أو ميكانيكا انتاج, وثانيا وهو أننا يمكننا باذن الله و بعونه أن نقوم بعمل توعية للقسم بالنسبة الى الشركات الكبيرة عن طريق دعوة مهندسين كبار فى هذه الشركات الى قسم الميكاترونكس فى منتدانا هذا ونعرفهم بالقسم و نناقشهم فيه كما أنه يمكننا أن نكلم رؤساء القسم فى كلياتنا أن يبادروا بهذه الندوات والمشاركات ليدعو كبار المهندسين فى الشركات الكبيرة و تعريفهم بالقسم لأن كثير منهم لايدرى شىء عن القسم و يظنونه بسبب التفكير السطحى البسيط أنه قسم كما يقولون عندنا فى مصر (لا طال بلح الشام ولا عنب اليمن) يعنى لا هو قسم ميكانيكا مخضرم و لا له باع فى الكهرباء ونسوا أنه فى الأصل قسم ميكانيكا و أن صاحبه له خلفية قوية وعلم لا يستهان به فى الالكترونيات و التحكم وأن له الامكانية فى العمل فى أى مجال ميكانيكى تماما مثل قسمى القوى و الانتاج


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (8 فبراير 2008)

أخي الكريم Muslim125, قد يكون معك حق فيما قلته من زيادة وعي أصحاب المصانع والشركات تجاه هذا القسم, ولقد وصل بيا الأمر إلى أنني أذكر لهم أنني قسم ميكانيكا لعدم قدرتهم على فهم التخصص أو حتى السماع عنه بشئ.
ولكن من الناحية الإيجابية, أصبح سائداً مفهوم أن مهندس الميكانيكا البحت أصبح غير جدير بالثقة وأنه يستلزم بعض الخبرة التي يجب أن يلمها من الناحية الكهربية, وأسأل الله أن يأخذ القسم مجراه مثل باقي الأقسام الأخرى​


----------



## asd55 (23 فبراير 2008)

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## م.محمد الناطور (23 فبراير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لاخواني جميعا
(( وسلامي للغالي المهندس أحمد عفيفي سلامة صديقي ورفيقي الى ان تخرجنا معا من قسم ميكاترونيكس وكنا قد تحدثنا بهذا الموضوع سابقا ))

أما بعد ..

أشكر الاخوة الذين شاركوا للادلاء برأيهم , وكما قدمتم في هذا النقاش من كلمات فعلا هي تحاكي الواقع المرير بشأن هذا القسم ,, 

أما عن تجربتي في العمل فقسم ميكاترونكس ذا فرصة قليلة جدا فى العمل حيث أنه غير معترف به ميكانيكيا ولا كهربائيا وهذا للأسف قلة وعي من رؤساء العمل ومهندسيي الوطن العربي أجمع ,, والله أعلم ,,

ففي كل مقابلة شخصية تمت معي مع شركة معينة كنت فقط أشرح لرئيس العمل ما هي الميكاترونكس؟ وبلا جدوى لأنه فعلا الكثير من الناس تأتي بفكرة وتصدقها وللأسف الفكرة ممكن ان تكون على خطأ

وهكذا في كل شركة اقدم ورقي لها ...

ولكن يااخوتي الاعزاء ولله الحمد فعلا قسم ميكاترونكس قسم ضخم ورائع ولو تعلم الشركات فعلا ماهي الميكاترونكس لما فتحنا هذا النقاش بهذا الشكل انما كنا فتحناه بماهي انجازات هذا القسم ولكن العيب ليس بالقسم وانما العيب وللأسف بالعالم العربي وعدم الوعي بشأن هذا القسم
ففعليا هذا القسم يمكنك من العمل كمهندس ميكانيكا و كهرباء وتحكم و حاسب أيضا وهذا فعلا الواقع وليست بكلمات تكتب!!

فأنا بتجربة شخصية كنت قد عملت لمدة شهر ((كتدريب)) كمهندس ميكانيكا (( تبريد و تكييف ومخططاتها و انابيب الحريق ....الخ ))
المهم انا لم أكن اتدرب انما كنت اعمل لدى هذه الشركة بهذا الشهر وكان يمرر لي خطابات بأعمال ميكانيكية

وأزيدكم من الحديث بكلمات لامست الواقع ,,في هذا الشهر كنت مهندسا ميكانيكا ,, وبعدها اتتني فرصة بالعمل كمهندس كهرباء وكانت فرصة رائعة (( مع ان صاحب العمل كان يراهن على أني لا انتمي لهذا المجال نهائيا وهي شركة للالكترو-ميكانيك ))
من مهندس كهرباء اتت انجازات بأن اصبحت المصمم لخرائط الكهرباء من انارة وقوة وتلفونات والتلفزة و مكافحة الحرائق ومفاتيح القطع وجدولة وحساب الحمل الكهربائي ..... الخ 

وفي نفس المجال كمهندس كهرباء كنت أعمل على اني مهندس كمبيوتر و مهندس تحكم .. وذلك توفيق من رب العالمين بأن اعطاني الفرصة ليصدق من لا يريد التصديق بأن هذا القسم هو شعلة مضيئة لو عرف قيمته الشركات لطالبو بمهندسي الميكاترونكس (( والمهندسين في الاقسام الاخرى سيقومون بهذا النقاش الذين نحن بصدده ولكن موضوع النقاش سيكون كيف نجاري الميكاترونكس!! ))

هذا عن تجربتي وطبعا هذا القسم لا يقف فقط امام ما أقوله ولكن مجالاته تدخل في كل قسم هندسي وهذا فعلا وليس بكلمات تكتب ,, ولكن كما حدثتكم في السابق فعلا (( العيب ليس بالقسم ولكن العيب بعدم الوعي لهذا القسم ))

ولكن سيأتي يوم تعي الشركات والدول العربية ما هذا القسم فهنا سيكون لنا نظرة أخرى ونقاش بشكل أخر 

أطلت عليكم الحديث فسامحوني لهذا .. وشكرا جزيلا لمن ساهم في تثبيت هذه المشاركة المهمة جدا ..

.. وبالتوفيق دائما باذن الله اخواني ولا تتفوهو بكلمة حسرة او مرير ..
.. وباذن الله يرزقكم اخواني جميعا ويطمئن قلوبكم ..
.. اجعلو قلوبكم مطمئنة بشأن هذا القسم لأنه فعلا قسم رائع ويستحق ان ينتسب جميع المهندسين لهذا القسم وهذا ليس اطراء لقسمي انما لما يستحقه هذا القسم من اطراء ..

.. وشكرا جزيلا للجميع ..*​


----------



## MUSLIM125 (26 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم

سؤال الى الأخ محمد الناطور


> وأزيدكم من الحديث بكلمات لامست الواقع ,,في هذا الشهر كنت مهندسا ميكانيكا ,, وبعدها اتتني فرصة بالعمل كمهندس كهرباء وكانت فرصة رائعة (( مع ان صاحب العمل كان يراهن على أني لا انتمي لهذا المجال نهائيا وهي شركة للالكترو-ميكانيك ))
> من مهندس كهرباء اتت انجازات بأن اصبحت المصمم لخرائط الكهرباء من انارة وقوة وتلفونات والتلفزة و مكافحة الحرائق ومفاتيح القطع وجدولة وحساب الحمل الكهربائي ..... الخ
> 
> وفي نفس المجال كمهندس كهرباء كنت أعمل على اني مهندس كمبيوتر و مهندس تحكم .. وذلك توفيق من رب العالمين بأن اعطاني الفرصة ليصدق من لا يريد التصديق بأن هذا القسم هو شعلة مضيئة لو عرف قيمته الشركات لطالبو بمهندسي الميكاترونكس (( والمهندسين في الاقسام الاخرى سيقومون بهذا النقاش الذين نحن بصدده ولكن موضوع النقاش سيكون كيف نجاري الميكاترونكس!! ))



سؤالى ما هى المواد المؤهلة أو ما التدريب الذى تدربته لتأهيلك لتصميم خرائط الكهرباء من انارة وقوة وتلفونات والتلفزة و مكافحة الحرائق ومفاتيح القطع وجدولة وحساب الحمل الكهربائي ..... الخ 
حيث ان فعلا هذا مطلوب جدا, و بالجمع بين ذلك و بين امكانية العمل كمهندس ميكانيكى هو ربح عظيم لمهندس الميكاترونكس للعمل كمهندس اليكتروميكانيكى أو كهروميكانيكى وهذا فعلا أفضل عمل لمهندس الميكاترونكس و المجال الاليكتروميكانيكى هو مجال منتشر جدا فى الوطن العربى و معروف و مرغوب فأنا أعتقد أن الاتجاه للمجال الاليكتروميكانيكى هو المسار الصحيح لتفعيل الميكاترونيكس والله المستعان


----------



## ابن الزيتون (8 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

انا حديث التخرج لم يمضي على تخرجي من الجامعة سوى شهر واحد

و حيث ان تخصصي هندسة ميكاترونكس ، تلقيت 2 عروض عمل 

و مشكلتي انني محتار :18: اي من هاتين اختار ، فأحببت عرضها عليكم و 

و من خلال خبرتكم قد تستطيعون افادتي، و كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم

ماندم من استخار و وما خاب من استشار

1- العرض الأول لشركة تصمم و تركب اللوحات الكهربائية للمصانع و المحلات التجارية الكبرى ، و عملي سيكون في التصميم و الإشراف

2- العرض الثاني من شركة تعمل في مجلات الطباعة و التصوير والمعدات ، و عرض علي مهندس صيانة ادوات طبية

و جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## المهندس خالد عشا (11 مارس 2008)

والله يا حبابي واهلي واصحاب تخصصي بقولكو انو انا مهندس جديد وداخل بهمه عاليه والرزق على الله بس نصيحتي لكل واحد انهى هندسه ميكاترونكس ما يشتغل في الوطن العربي وسلام لمن يرد السلام وعاشت فلسطين حتى التحرير

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MUSLIM125 (12 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

لى رجاء عند الأخ خالد و هى أرجو أن يزيل الصورة المرفقة . أو يزيلها أحد المشرفين الأفاضل, و بالنسبة للقسم فان الأفضل كما نصحت أن يقوى المهندس نفسه فى المجال الاليكتروميكانيكى و من يطلع على طلبات العمل على صفحات الجرائد يرى كم كبير من الطلبات على هذا القسم و هو قسم أعتقد أنه ظهر أكاديميا فى الثمانينيات ولكن فى سوق العمل العربى يطلبون خريج هندسة ميكانيكا أو كهرباء ويفهم وله خبرة ببعض المجالات فى القسم الآخر كمهندس كهرباء و يفهم فى المضخات أو مهندس ميكانيكا و يفهم فى حساب و توزيع الأحمال والاضاءة والتأريض (Grounding)
وهكذا أما فى مجال الجمع بين الميكانيكا و الالكترونيات فعلى حد علمى لا عمل له فى الوطن العربى على حسب احتياجه الا فى السيارات و المطابع التى تحوى مطابع و ماكينات تصوير فقط!!! أما باقى اختصاصات القسم العلمية فذات تكنولوجيا عالية غير موجودة الا فى الدول الصناعية الكبيرة من مجال روبوتات و أبحاث معملية و محاكاة ونمذجة الى آخره. وأعتقد أن أحدا من الناس يطلب خريجى ميكاترونكس فى غير المجالات التى ذكرتها فلا يفعل ذلك الا أنه يعتقد أن الميكاترونكس يجمع بين ميكانيكا وبين ماذكرت من أختصاصات قسم الهندسة الكهربية فى هذه المشاركة و فى هذه المشاركة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t82235.html
فاذا ما وجد لمهندس الميكاترونيكس دراية بتلك الأمور فأعتقد أن هذا ليس فى صالحه على الاطلاق و يمكن أخذ دورات فى تلك الاختصاصات كما يمكن التدرب فى شركة أعمال اليكتروميكانيكية للمضى فى هذا الاتجاه ألا وهو تفعيل القسم وايجاد فرص عمل مناسبة و متميزة. وأرجو أن تكونوا أستوعبتم والله من و راء القصد


----------



## mawad (22 مارس 2008)

السلا م عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كم انا سعيد بروح المناقشة و التعاون الموجود بهذا المنتدى. واعتقد ان مشكلة الميكاترونكس فى مصر تتلخص فى ثلاث اربع نقاط او مشكلات:-
1- الاساتذة فى الجامعات عدد ليس بالقليل منهم ليس معترف اصلا بقسم الميكاترونكس ويحاول ان يقوم بالشوشرة عليه سواء بجهل عن ما هو القسم اصلا او بعلم لكسب بعض المصالح الشخصية.
2- المقررات الدراسية وهى انك لا تحس بمد ى ترابط تلك المقررات ولماذا ادرسها او مدى الاستفادة منها - وهذة مشكلة التعليم عموما وليس الميكاترونكس فقط 
3- الطالب عدد ليس بالقليل من طلاب هذا القسم ليس ملم المما جيد بفائدة هذا القسم و عندما تتكلم معه لا يقنعك ويتكلم كلام نظرى مثل ميكاترونكس=كهربا+ ميكانيكا + الكترونكس+ برمجة (تكنولوجيا المعلومات) او يتكلم عن الروبوتكس و الميكروكنترور وهذا لا يعطى اجابة واضحة ودقيقة فيحس انها سمك لبن تمر هندى وللاسف كثير من الدكاترة يقعوا فى هذا الخطا 
4- راس المال جبان وهذا ما يسير به اغلب اصحاب المصانع فى مصر فهو لاما لم يسمع اصلا على الميكاترونكس او سمع انتقادات عليها وبالتالى يقول ان شغال طول عملى بمهندس ميكانيكا وكهربا فلما اخاطر بميكاترونكس مع العلم ان مهندس الميكاترونكس لا يغتى عن مهندس الكهرباء ولا عن مهندس الميكانيكا واعتقد ان هذة المشكلة ستحل مع الوقت.

واعتقد ان هذة هى المشاكل التى تواجهة الميكاترونكس وان كان هناك اسباب اخرى او اعتراض فارجو عرضها للمناقشة.


----------



## عيسى ابراهيم (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على سؤال*

بالنسبة الى سؤالك انه الشركات بتطلب شخص متخصص، انا لا اوافق على هذا الرأي!! لانه الشركة او المصنع ما يريده هو انجاز عمله وتحقيق الربح بأقل التكاليف... 

فبدلا من يحضر صاحب او مدير مهدنس ميكانيكي للجزء المتعلق بالميكانيكا وكهربائي بالجزء المتعلق بالكهرباء وتحكم بالجزء المتعلق بالتحكم.... يكفي مهندس ميكاترونكس يقوم و يفهم بكل هذه الامور..

مع احترامي لرأي الجميع فهندسة الميكاترونكس هي الافضل على الاطلاق في مجال الصناعه..


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (30 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته.....

أخي الكريم Muslim125, شكرا على هذا الموضوع الهام... أخي الكريم أنا مهندس ميكاترونكس حديث التخرج من الجامعة الهاشمية في الاردن و الحمد لله قد وجدت عمل في التخصص حالي حال باقي اصحابي من الدفعة ... و تخيل ان جميع أصحابي و الذين اعرفهم من 3 دفعات متتالية تخصص ميكاترونكس قد وجدوا عمل هم ايضا و خاصة في الخليج العربي.
الخطوة المهمة التي اتخذت من قبل نقابة المهندسين عندنا هي القيام بـ تعريف و شرح التخصصص و بيان مزاياه للشركات العاملة في الاردن و الوطن العربي مما سبب طلب على هذا التخصص... وهنا يأتي دور الخريج في تقديم نفسه للشركات و بيان ما هي" ميكاترونكس" و المجالات التي يمكن ان يعمل فيها... نحن ايضا قمنا بذلك... حتى ان بعض الشركات قامت بطلب مهندسين ميكاترونكس لوظائف مهندس كهرباء و مهندس ميكانيك...
الخلاصة برأيي ان لم تطلب للتوظيف كمهندس ميكاترونكس قدم نفسك للشركات و لا مانع من وضع مقدمة قصيرة عن الميكاترونكس في سيرتك الذاتية (cv).
هذا و الله أعلم....... أن أصبت فمن الله وان أخطات فمن نفسي و الشيطان......


----------



## نورس حازم (13 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 

اخ معتصم ابوشعيرة انا مهندس ميكاترونكس ايضا في الجامعة الهاشمية :15:
ممكن اعرف مقدار راتبك ؟ وضروري اعرف اذا سمحت 
مع الشكر لكاتب الموضوع


----------



## ronaldo__9 (25 أبريل 2008)

*^^^^

هلا والله بالمهندسين ..

أنا صراحة طالب توجيهي ومثل ما عارفين باقي شهر على التخرج ..
و سجلت في المنتدى عشان قسم الميكاترونيكس ..

،,

بعض الردود تجعلبي متشائمًا و الأخرى متفائلا ..

أخي معتصم أبو شعيرة .. هل فعلا تنصحني بهذا القسم ؟
مواد هذا القسم علامَ تتركز .. رياضيات و ماذا ؟
أنا بإذن الله راح ألتحق بهذا القسم في الجامعة الأردنية . فما حال هذه الجامعة مع هذا المجال ؟

أرجو الرد
مع التحية *


----------



## حازم حازم حازم ح (27 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يا اخوان انا بدرس هندسة ميكاترونكس في الاردن ولسه سنه اولى دخلت هادي الهندسه وما بعرف اشي عنها 
كان معدلات القبول الها في الجامعات عالية اعلى من كتير هندسات وكتير شباب دخلوها وهاد الي شجعني عليها
قرات في المنتدى هاد كتير عنها وحبيتها كتير لدرجة اني صرت انزل كتب عنها وعن تصميم الروبوتات واقراها وفي شغلات كتيره ما فهمتها فرجعت لكتب في الكهرباء والالكترونيات وبرمجة الmicrocontroller
وحبيتها كتير ونفسي اكمل فيها وهسه انا قادر احكي عنها للصبح 
بس كلامكو هاد خوفني كتيييييييييييييييييير
وعنجد مش عارف شو اسوي
فيا ريت تعطوني رايكم
واذا في الها في السوق العربي اي فرصة عمل 
وشكرا كتير


----------



## حازم حازم حازم ح (27 أبريل 2008)

وفي السؤال تاني بسألو للاخ معتصم ابوشعيرة 
انا بدرس في الجامعة الهاشمية وعدد الساعات اللي في الخطة 141 
والجامعات التانيه 160
هل بتختلف كفاءة الخريج؟
شكرا كتير


----------



## منتصر المالكي (28 أبريل 2008)

*تحياتي للجميع وخصوصا ابن العميد*

تحياتي للجميع وخصوصا ابن العميد
تحياتي الى جميع اعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## MUSLIM125 (30 أبريل 2008)

الى الأخ حازم
لو ممكن تدرس فى كليتك بعض المواد المهمة مثل تبريد و تكييف و آلات موائع (Fluid Machinary) و قسم ميكاترونكس معروف عندك فى بلدك و يفهمون أنه ميكانيكا فأنصحك أن تدخله أما اذا كان غيرمعروف ولا فائدة معهم فأدخل قسما غيره


----------



## حازم حازم حازم ح (1 مايو 2008)

شكرا يا اخ muslim


----------



## منتصر المالكي (5 مايو 2008)

*نصيحة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
من الجدير بالذكر والذي لايخفى على الاذهان وعلى القاصي والداني ان هندسة الميكاترونيكس هي هندسة شاملة لكل الاختصاصات الحيوية والنموذجية تقريبا لان فيها الميكانيك وهو القسم الاوسع والاشمل وفيها الالكترونيكس اضافة الى الحاسبات التي تدخلت في صلب الميكاترونيكس بشكل خاص جدا 
الى الاخوة الراغبين بدخول هذا القسم الجبار عليهم ان لا يترددو ولو بطرفة عين من الدخول والولوج فيه لان الندم سوف لن يعرف اذهانهم وعقولهم والله الموفق 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## منتصر المالكي (5 مايو 2008)

*نصيحة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
من الجدير بالذكر والذي لايخفى على الاذهان وعلى القاصي والداني ان هندسة الميكاترونيكس هي هندسة شاملة لكل الاختصاصات الحيوية والنموذجية تقريبا لان فيها الميكانيك وهو القسم الاوسع والاشمل وفيها الالكترونيكس اضافة الى الحاسبات التي تدخلت في صلب الميكاترونيكس بشكل خاص جدا 
الى الاخوة الراغبين بدخول هذا القسم الجبار عليهم ان لا يترددو ولو بطرفة عين من الدخول والولوج فيه لان الندم سوف لن يعرف اذهانهم وعقولهم والله الموفق 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## منتصر المالكي (5 مايو 2008)

الاخ عيسى المحترم 
ردك كاف ومقنع وحكيم جدا لانني من خلال نصيحتي نوهت الى من هكذا جواب واود شكرك على جوابك 

وتعقيبا على جوابك فأعطي للاخ السائل مثال 
اني مهندس خريج هندسة الميكاترونيكس من جامعة بغداد في بداية تخرجي عملت مع شركة للمقاولات العامة وبعدها عملت في مركز للانترنت كصيانة حاسبات والان اعمل كمحاظر في كلية الهندسة واُدرس كل من هندسة الالكترونيكس وقسم الحاسبات والبرمجيات 
لذلك فأن مهندس الميكاترونيكس عموما يستطيع ان يعمل في نواحي وامور شتى 
ولكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## منتصر المالكي (5 مايو 2008)

اود سؤال الاخوة الاعزاء عن ماهية المايكروبمب وعلاقتها بالميكاترونيكس وهل هناك روابط وبحوث منشورة بهذا الخصوص واين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولكم الاجر


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (5 مايو 2008)

منتصر المالكي قال:


> اود سؤال الاخوة الاعزاء عن ماهية المايكروبمب وعلاقتها بالميكاترونيكس وهل هناك روابط وبحوث منشورة بهذا الخصوص واين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ولكم الاجر


أخي الكريم, يمكنك إيجاد معلومات عن الميكروبمب Micropump من خلال الرابط التالي
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Micropump
وتقبل تحياتي :7:​


----------



## الحشكي (13 مايو 2008)

الاخوة الكرام ..
أنا المهندس محمد الحشكي من الأردن.. 
مضى على تخرجي فقط عام واحد ولكن اثار انتباهي هذا الموضوع فقررت ان اضيف التالي:

* العلم و العمل ليسا فريقا كرة قدم متضادين!!
مهندس الميكاترونيكس وحده يحدد المشكلة بدون التجربة والخطأ.. لن يطلب من مهندس قوى ولا اتصالات تحديد خطاء لو كان النظام كهروميكانيكي!
و كذلك لن يكون مهندس الميكانيك على أقل دراية بالعطل الالكتروني و بالاخص البرمجي...

كان ذلك في مجال الصيانة!
ماذا عن الplanning?!!!>>

لا أحد سيكون على مقدرة و بالسرعة التي يمكن لمهندس الميكاترونيكس على تصميم أي نظام أتمتة بدو اهما الجانب الواقعي في ديمومة النظام..

أخيراً في ادارة المشاريع و ادارة الاعمال 

هناك قول حكيم في الادارة الناجحة يقول:
دع من يعلم ليقيّم!!

اخواني التخصص رائع جدا و ناجح و قد ابهرني بالاهتمام به!!!

مع الشكر والاعتذار عن الاطالة..


----------



## ممدوح عمارة (20 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أنا خلريج من حوالي سنة من القسم 

القسم ده جامد جدا جدا جدا جدا

أنا أعمل في غير مجالي (مهندس تكييف بالأمارات) المهم أنت تقدر تفهم أي حاجة عن الهندسة

يعني أي دايرة كونترول لشيلر أو لأي جهاز تكييف
و في نفس الوقت أي جهاز ميكانيكي ك Pump و Compressor بس المهم الصبر

المؤرف أني لمل شفت أجهزة نظام المباني Building Management System, Fire Alarm System قلت هو ده شغلي بس لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله لازم شركة تيجي تنفذ من برة و شركة تانية من برة تيجي اشراف

فعلينا بالصبر و الله الموفق


----------



## انس الكردي (23 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوكم انس الكردي مهندس كهرباء من مصر ارى انه بالرغم من ان هذا القسم (الميكاترونكس )من الهندسة يهتم بالنواحي المتقدمه من الانظمة الميكانيكية المطورة رغم ذلك فأني ارى انه من الوارد وكما هو حاصل في معظم الجامعات المصرية المتناوله لهذا القسم على انه موضة ولابد من مسايرتها حتى لاتفقد الجامعة طلابها او تكون متأخره عن زميلاتها من الجامعات وبأعتراف معظم الاساتذه الذين ناقشتهم في مدى اهمية القسم اعترفوا بأن الخريج يكونا فاقدا لامور كثيره من الميكانيكا والا لكترونكس اي انه لاحصل مهندس ميكانيكا ولا الكترونكس وهذا ومع تغييب روح الفريق في تناول معالجة الاعطال واالامور التصميمة وبدلا من اشتراك مهندس ميكانيكا واخر كهرباء اردنا ان نخرج ومهندس شامل (كومبو) لا هو ميكانيكا ولا الكترونكس فالله يكون في عونه 
م انس الكردي


----------



## MUSLIM125 (25 مايو 2008)

أخ أنس
بصراحة و الحمدلله الوضع افضل بكثير من الذى فى مشاركتك, ففى أسوأ الظروف مهندس الميكاترونكس مطلوب فى مراكز صيانة السيارات و هى كثيرة و الحمدلله ومطلوب فى المصانع كمهندس صيانة و كذلك يعمل فى خطوط الانتاج و كنت أظن أن ذلك العمل بمرتبات ضئيلة فنقل لى بعض الاخوة أن ذلك خطأ فمهندس الميكاترونكس الذى يعمل فى المصانع و خطوط الانتاج يعمل بمرتبات مجزية عكس ما كنت أتصور وأذكر الاخوة أن من المهن الأساسية لمهندس الميكاترونكس هو العمل فى مجال تشغيل المعادن و التحكم الرقمى بالحاسب (cnc) وكذلك يمكن لمهندس الميكاترونيكس دراسة التبريد و التكييف و كذلك آلات الموائع و من ثم يعمل كمهندس تبريد و تكييف أو مهندس طلمبات و غيره, و أشكرك على المشاركة


----------



## MUSLIM125 (25 مايو 2008)

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> أنا خلريج من حوالي سنة من القسم
> 
> ...


مشاركة ممتازة والله يا أخ ممدوح عمارة أشكرك عليها لأنك فعلا ذكرت لنا مجالات أخرى لمهندس الميكاترونكس


----------



## متفائل فلسطيني (1 يونيو 2008)

موضوع رائع 
لكن أنا أرى أن مهندس الميكاترونكس يجب عليه أن يبدع في عمله في أي مكان 
فهو لديه إمكانية العمل في المشاريع الخاصة 
حتى أن جميع المصانع بتعدد أشكالها وأحجامها ومنتجاتها حتى تحتاج بشكل دوري إلى مهندس ميكاترونكس


----------



## fawazdeeb2100 (10 يونيو 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

:34:اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على الحبيب محمد "صلى الله عليه وسلم"
انما الرزق على الله فمن كان يدرس للعمل وللامور الدنيوية فإنما دراسته هباء 
ومن كان يدرس لامر الله تعالى له بالعلم فهو المفلح
والرزق على الله سبحانه وتعالى 
فاتقوا الله عز وجل
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## nader_spor (27 يونيو 2008)

MUSLIM125 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أشكر الاخوة الذين شاركوا للادلاء برأيهم, و لى رأى فى بعض الأشياء أحب أن أبديها وهو أنى أنصح من دخل هذا القسم ومازال فى أوله أن يقوم بالتحويل الى ميكانيكا قوى أو ميكانيكا انتاج, وثانيا وهو أننا يمكننا باذن الله و بعونه أن نقوم بعمل توعية للقسم بالنسبة الى الشركات الكبيرة عن طريق دعوة مهندسين كبار فى هذه الشركات الى قسم الميكاترونكس فى منتدانا هذا ونعرفهم بالقسم و نناقشهم فيه كما أنه يمكننا أن نكلم رؤساء القسم فى كلياتنا أن يبادروا بهذه الندوات والمشاركات ليدعو كبار المهندسين فى الشركات الكبيرة و تعريفهم بالقسم لأن كثير منهم لايدرى شىء عن القسم و يظنونه بسبب التفكير السطحى البسيط أنه قسم كما يقولون عندنا فى مصر (لا طال بلح الشام ولا عنب اليمن) يعنى لا هو قسم ميكانيكا مخضرم و لا له باع فى الكهرباء ونسوا أنه فى الأصل قسم ميكانيكا و أن صاحبه له خلفية قوية وعلم لا يستهان به فى الالكترونيات و التحكم وأن له الامكانية فى العمل فى أى مجال ميكانيكى تماما مثل قسمى القوى و الانتاج


 اخى muslim 125 مع كامل احترامى ليك انا شايف اننا المفروض نشجع الناس اللى دخلو القسم ولسا ف اوله انهم يكملوا ونوضحلهم ان القسم ده ومن غير اى عنصريه هو من افضل التخصصات على الاطلاق . ومن ناحية سوق العمل فانت امكانياتك اعلى بكتير من متطلبات سوق العمل فى اى مكان فى الوطن العربى 
انا معاك انه مفيش تعيين لمهندسين ميكاترونيكس كميكاترونكس ولكن الفرق ان انت كمهندس ميكاترونكس هيبقى ليك رؤيه مختلفه عن مهندس الانتاج او الكهرباء وعليه هتقدر تطور كتير جدا فى المكان اللى انت فيه ويبان يعنى ايه مهندس المكاترونكس عشان كده بقول انها مسالة وقت 
وبعدين لوفضلنا نقول للاجيال الجديده ان القسم ده مالوش مكان ف الوطن العربى يبقى القسم هيفضل مالوش مكان بالرغم من انه اهم اقسام الهندسه على الاطلاق 
يا جماعه بجد القسم ده هيعمل انقلاب فى معنى الهندسه عموما وهيعمل تطور هايل ولكن بس شوية وقت.........


----------



## ادور (28 يونيو 2008)

مشكورررررررررر علي كل الاهمية للموضوع


----------



## غريب زمانه (16 أغسطس 2008)

*بس لازم نتخج معدل عالي*



الاميرة الحائرة قال:


> الله بس اللى بعين


الله بس يعين ونتخرج بمعدل عالي 
مجال الشغل واسع جدا جدا جدا لان مككن نشتغل تحت قسم الكرباء والكنترول والمكنيكا اذا ما توفقنا وليقينه شغل تحت الميكياالكترونكس كمقيم في السعوديه شركه ارامكو طالبه مهندسين من مجاانا بكثره يعني مطلوب في شركات النفط :87::87::87::87:


----------



## أم صفية (18 أغسطس 2008)

*فرص العمل موجودة محتاجة مرونة بعض الشىء*

توجد هناك فرص عمل كمهندسين مبيعات او صيانة خصوصا فى الدول العربية البحرين او السعودية او الكويت و هده الفرص تقبل جميع تخصصات الميكانيكا و من خلالها يمكن تنمية المهارات الميكانيكية أو الالكترونية خاصة فة مجال مبيعات المعدات الثقيلة و التى تحتاج معرفة بالدوائر الالكترونية التى تتحكم فى آداء المعدات.


----------



## محمودصفا (22 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## العنصر الأخير (25 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله .....

أنا طالب في بكالوريوس ميكاترونيكس - جامعة أسيوط ( مصر ) --- بصراحة يا جماعة فرص العمل متوفرة بكثرة في مصر و الدول العربية و غيرها .... بس المهم التأهيل الكويس .... يعني يكون عندك كورسات كتيير في مجالات التحكم الألي و محاكاة المنظومات الديناميكية .....

وخير دليل على ذلك .... تقريباً كل أسبوع يعلق في القسم عندنا إعلان بخصوص وظائف شاغرة لميكاترونكس في شركات بترول و معدات ثقيلة و نظم معلوماتية في مصر و العالم ....

مجالات ميكاترونيكس كتييير ومنها الأتي :=

* مهندس نظم تحكم في خطوط الإنتاج (cnc )
* أنظمة الدفاع و الحرائق .
* أنظمة ري الملاعب و الأراضي .
* إدارة الأزمات .
* نظم الكشف عن الألغام و المعادن .
* التحكم في الصناعات الغذائية و محطات التعليب .
* صيانة الطابعات و الحاسبات .

وغيرها الكثير ............... والله الموفق


----------



## فواز العبادي (9 سبتمبر 2008)

*الهندسه...*

مسا الخير انا طالب في كليه الهندسه في الجامعه الهاشميه بدرس هندسه ميكاترونكس وانا ما بعرف عنها اشي غير الي قريته في هالمنتدي ولسه فيه قدامي فرصه للتحويل من هاد التخصص شو بتنصحوني وبالاخص طلاب( الجامعه الهاشميه):82::82:


----------



## المعتز بالله (10 سبتمبر 2008)

صاحب بالين كداب و صاحب تلاته منافق

وأبسط دليل أنظروا إلى القسم الخاص بكم 

لا هو يناقش مشاكل تتعلق بالتصميم الميكانيكي أو المحركات أو التبريد والتكييف أو ما له علاقه بالميكانيك

ولا هو يناقش مشاكل تتعلق بتصميم الدوائر و بنية أشباه الموصلات أو حتى أنظمة إرسال محدودة مغلقه

كذلك هناك القليل من المواضيع المتعلقه بالتحكم و تكنولوجيا المعلومات

أنا لا أتحدث عن مشاكل أو عيوب قسم الميكاترونكس هذا القسم حديث نعرف ذلك

ولكن الميكانيكا و الإلكترونيات والتحكم و تكنولوجيا المعلومات هذه علوم عظيمه قد يفنى عمر الواحد منا في دراسة (إحداها) فماذا لو قلت (كلها)
‏ ‏ 
و هذا الذي يتعامل مع كل هذه العلوم لابد أنه يركز على أحدها ومن ثم يتميز بالسطحيه الشديده في العلوم الأخرى هذه طبيعة العقل البشري

ثم إن هذه العلوم الأربع تتقدم بسرعه مذهله و يعجز الواحد منا عن متابعة كل جديد في مجال دراسته خذ عندك مثلا مجال الإلكترونيات مهندسو الإلكترونيات يشتكون من صعوبة متابعة التطورات في هذا المجال نظرا للسرعه المذهله فما بالك بمن قرر دراسة الكترونيات و ميكانيكا و تحكم و معلومات هداه الله

ثم إن التخصص هو أساس النجاح و لا يحلم أحدكم أن يأخذ شهاده ( مهندس بتاع كلو ) وهذا ما يميزنا معشر المهندسين عن غيرنا من فنيين و تقنيين و هو أننا على درجة عالية من الوعي و التخصص في أحدى علوم الهندسه


وأنا للأسف أتوقع لهذا القسم الهندسي الفشل أو أن يحجم دوره

ومهما إرتقى مهندس الميكاترونيك فلن يكون كمهندسي الكهرباء والميكانيكا و التحكم المتخصصون في دراستهم


----------



## MUSLIM125 (11 سبتمبر 2008)

أولا أنا لا أقصد بهذا الموضوع أن القسم محدود فى امكانياته بل هو والله ولا أقولها مجاملة لقسمى مطلقا فى اعتبارى الشخصى أعظم علوم الهندسة على الاطلاق. وأما قولك بالنسبة لمواضيع منتدى هندسة الميكاترونكس لا تتفرع لمواضيع التصميم الميكانيكى أو التبريد والتكييف, و ذلك يرجع الى كذا سبب اولها أن مهندس الميكاترونكس يضع المشاركات فى تلك المواضيع فى قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية أما المواضيع التى تخص الميكاترونكس تحديدا (كالروبوتس و الحساسات مثلا)فيضعها فى هذا القسم, وكل ما ذكرت من تصميم ميكانيكى و تبريد و تكييف يدرسه مهندس الميكاترونكس اما اجباريا أو اختياريا أما بالنسبة للتصميم الميكانيكى فهو اجبارى أما بالنسبة للتبريد و التكييف فهو اختيارى على الأقل فى لائحتى وأنا درسته بل و أستطيع العمل فيه باذن الله و بكفاءة قد تفوق مهندس الميكانيكا نفسه لأنى درست التكييف مثله اضافة الى أنى شخصيا عندى علم وفير جدا فى برامج الحاسب الخاصة بالتكييف من تصميم والخ,........أما بالنسبة للقسم فهو مطلوب جدا فى مجالات البترول و السيارات و المصانع بل وله الأولوية على مهندس الميكانيكا فى ذلك لتقدم تلك المجالات ودخول أنظمة التحكم و الالكترونيات بشكل أصبح أساسيا فى تلك الأنظمة و لا يسع مهندس الميكانيكا الالمام بها, و لا تنسى أن القسم فى الأساس هو قسم ميكانيكا يدرس كل المواد الاجبارية بالقسم و الميكاترونكس شعبة من الميكانيكا فهو على أقل تقدير مهندس ميكانيكا ليس (كله على كله) كما يظن البعض, و فى بعض اللوائح يكون شعبة من قسم كهرباء و يعتبر مهندس تحكم على أقل تقدير, و لكن من ينظر الى القسم بنظرة سطحية يظن كما ظننت أن القسم خليط لا يستفاد منه مع ان القسم مفيد فى أنك تستطيع أن تفهم نظام اليكتروميكانيكى أو نظام تحكم بالمتحكمات الدقيقة أو المبرمجة أو بالحاسب و ما أكثره فى حياتنا العملية الآن,


----------



## المعتز بالله (11 سبتمبر 2008)

تقول أنك قد تتفوق على مهندس التبريد والتكييف في مجاله نظرا لألمامك بالمتحكمات أطمأنك أن أغلب أقسام الميكانيكا باتت تتضمن مقررات في علوم الإلكترونيات والتحكم بل أن بعض الكليات الهندسية تضم مواد الميكاترونيك في مقررات الدبلوما و الماجستير من ثم لا حاجه لإنشاء قسم به 

و هذا هو المسار الصحيح برأيي أن تتخصص أولا ثم تأتي مسألة التعامل مع مقررات كالتحكم أو تقنية المعلومات بقدر ما يحتاج المرأ سواء في مجال عمله أو كتطوير لحصيلته العلميه

قديما قيل أن العامل الذي يعمل في 7 مهن ... لا يتقن أي منها

أخي هل صممت محرك طائره في سنتك الأولى كما هو الحال لدى طلاب قسم الميكانيكا ؟

ثم هل درست علم المواد و فيزيأ الجوامد و أشباه الموصلات كما يفعل طلاب الإلكترونيات ؟

ثم إلى مدى تدرس نظرية المجالات هل تدرسها على مدار ثلاث سنوات كما يفعل طلاب قسم الكهرباء ؟

مسألة أن هذا المنتدى يهتم بالسنسورز أو الحاكمات الصغيره و المتناهية الصغر أو المعالجات هذا تبرير ضعيف

فهذي الأمور تهم أقسام الإلكترونيات والتحكم والكهرباء وتتم دراستها بشكل مكثف

الأمر يشبه عندما تدخل إلى عيادة و أنت تشكو نزلة برد _ عافاك الله _ أتحب حينها أن يشخصك طبيب عام أم طبيب صدر وجهاز تنفسي


----------



## MUSLIM125 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

اذا كان كلامك هذا مبنى على فكرة سطحية يعنى أنت سمعت كلاما عن الميكاترونكس و أنت أخذت هذا الكلام و جعلته موثقا وكأنك قد أصبت كبد الواقع فأنت أخطأت وكذلك اذا كان هذا رأيك فى القسم بعد معرفة وافرة فهو أيضا رأى خاطىء و رددت عليه ولا مانع عندى من تكرار الكلام مرة أخرى(القسم بالنسبة للائحتى هو شعبة من الهندسة الميكانيكية يدرسون المواد الاختيارية و التى تتكون مواد اليكترونيات و تحكم وبرمجة وحاسبات)و كما قلت لك القسم يخدم الأنظمة الحديثة التى دخلت فى كل المجالات من سيارات و مصانع و أجهزة طبية و معدات مستخدمة فى مجال الغاز و البترول و الحماية ومكافحة الحرائق............الخ, بالنسبة لسؤالك عن تصميم محرك الطائرة.فأنا أسألك سؤالا هل تقصد الرسم أم التصميم وشتان بين الاثنين,فان كان الرسم ثلاثى الأبعاد بمساقطه فهذا يمكن أن يكون فى السنة الأولى أما انك تقول تصميم محرك طائرة فى السنة الأولى فهذا صعب فى الواقع حقيقة, فهل يعقل أن تصميم محرك مع مراعاة الأحمال والاجهادات الميكانيكية و الحرارية فى السنة الولى يصعب تصديقه. مع العلم ان الأمر يحتاج الى ميتالورجى عالى جدا, فمعذرة ولا تظنه هجوما عليك, لا أقول الطلبة عندك بل الدكاترة أو الخبراء فى بلدك هلى يستطيعون تصميم محرك دراجة بخارية لا أقول طائرة, اذا كانت الاجابة بنعم فلماذا لا يتحفوننا بمنتجاتهم خيرا من أن نشترى منتجات الغرب, وللاجابة على ذلك أنا لا أستهزىء بل الواقع فى ببلدى مصر أنه لا يوجد فيها على الحقيقة من يستطيع تصميم محرك سيارة أو طائرة لأن الموضوع يحتاج الى ميتالوروجى عالية و أنظمة تصنيع متقدمة جدا بتقنيات فعلا مذهلة ولا أقولها مبالغة و الله (اذا علمت كيفية تصنيع بعض السبائك ستذهل والله) وهى سر صنعة عند الدول الصناعية, لذلك تجد المنتجات العربية اذا صنعوا شىء فتجد فى النهاية أن أغلبه عربى الصنع ولكن المحرك مستورد, وذلك لعدم المعرفة بأمور مهمة فى صناعته دعك من موضوع التكلفة المشكلة تكمن فى التصنيع لذلك لا تعجب عندما تعلم أن الوطن العربى كله لا يصنع سيارة أو طائرة.


> ثم هل درست علم المواد و فيزيأ الجوامد و أشباه الموصلات كما يفعل طلاب الإلكترونيات ؟


أنا درست علم المواد تبعا للهندسة الميكانيكية نعم.و فيزياء الجوامد لا أعلم ماذا تقصد ممكن اذا ذكرت لى اسمها باللغة الانجليزية أعطيك الرد, بالنسبة لأنصاف الموصلات درستها مثلهم نعم


> ثم إلى مدى تدرس نظرية المجالات هل تدرسها على مدار ثلاث سنوات كما يفعل طلاب قسم الكهرباء ؟


 درست المجالات الكهرومغناطيسية فى تيرم واحد ودرست منها القدر الذى يكفينى فى دراستى وفى حدود مجال عملى حيث لا داعى بالنسبة لى من دراسة المادة المدة التى ذكرتها أنت.


> و هذا هو المسار الصحيح برأيي أن تتخصص أولا ثم تأتي مسألة التعامل مع مقررات كالتحكم أو تقنية المعلومات بقدر ما يحتاج المرأ سواء في مجال عمله أو كتطوير لحصيلته العلميه


يعنى أنت لا تعتقد أن الميكاترونكس ملم بشىء مفيد من الكهرباء أو الاليكترونكس و تعتقد أن بدراسة المتحكمات بالنسبة لمهندسى ميكانيكا كافى لهم؟ طبعا لا لأنى درست حوالى ثلاثين وحدة مواد اليكترونيات و برمجة وحاسبات فهل سيستطيع اختزالهم كلهم فى دراسة المتحكمات حتى تساويه بمهندس ميكاترونكس؟!, لا أقول غير أنك تنتظر حتى ترى ذلك فى الواقع عندما تصادف مهندس ميكانيكا يريد أن يعمل كميكاترونكس و درس المتحكمات ويدخل سوق العمل شاهد بنفسك النتيجة ولا أزيد عن ذلك, حتما سيتوقف عند أشياء كثير على سبيل المثال ماذا سيفعل اذا كان السينسور أنالوج أو خارجه بالملى فولت و قد درس المتحكمات كما تقول؟!!!!!
هناك شىء أحب ان أضيفه هو أن القسم منشأه اليابان أول من أنشأ هذا القسم و هو نفسه موجود فى أمريكا و أوروبا باسم (Robotics and Automation) فهل تعتقد أن كل هؤلاء يقيمون هذا القسم سفها أو مضيعة للوقت بالطبع لا و 
أرجو أن تكون اقتنعت


----------



## أبوعبيدالله (14 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ليس المهم أن تعمل ما تحب ولكن المهم أن تحب ما تعمل
أخوتي في الله هذا القسم يعطيك حرية الإختيار مابين ان تعمل في مجال الكهرباء والإلكترونات ومجال الميكانيكا حسب المكان الذي ستعمل فيه ولديكم خبرتي في هذا فأنا أعمل في مصنع لصناعة العصائر والآلات المستعملة لشركة كبيرة جدا و معروفة عالميا وقسم الصيانة يتكون من مجموعة من المهندسين أكثر المهندسين فهما لإصلاح الأعطال هم مهندسين الميكاترونكس تجد نفسك محاط بما درست فتقول أعرف هذا ودرست هذا وخاصة أن هذه الآلات تعمل بنظام Plc .
ومهندسوا هذه الشركة الذين يأتون الى مصنعنا معضمهم متخصصون في الكهرباء أو الميكانيكا فتجدهم يعطونه دورات في تخصص غير الدي يعمل فيه فتجده رغم ذلك لا يزال ضعيفا فيه لانه لم يدرسه اكادميا.
وفقكم الله


----------



## شرقاوية (17 سبتمبر 2008)

قسم قوة أم ميكاترونكس؟


----------



## المهندس ايون (20 سبتمبر 2008)

بصراحة الموضوع جد خطير ويحمل من الاهمية بمكان
واشكر الاستاذ المهندس محمد ناطور على تلك المشاركة الرائعة لسيادته فقد اعاد لي الثقة بنفسي وبالقسم
لقد دخلت قسم الميكاترونيك وكلي قلق من ذلك القسم الذي تقريبا ليس له وجود بالعالم العربي للأسف
ولم ادرك انه بتلك المكانة الهامة بالصناعة.....
حيث انه له بصمة معروفة في كل منتج صناعي ويحوي على كمية من المعلومات تعين المهندس على العمل في شتى المجالات ايا كانت وانا من واثق من الله اولا ثم من ذلك القسم الذي تربع عرش الهندسة على مستوى اورووبا باسرها وكذلك بعض دول الخليج ...
انني ما زلت طالبا جديدا في قسم الميكاترونيك.........
لذلك....
اطلب من السادة المهندسين جزاهم الله عني كل خير ان شاء الله.
ان يقدموا لي نصائحهم في ذلك القسم من كورسات وبرامج معينة ومواقع على الانترنت لتعين على الدراسة في هذا الموقع....
هذه اول مشاركة لي في الموقع
وجزاكم الله كل خير
وكونوا دائمي الثقة بالله مهما كانت الظروف والصعاب فالله فالله قادر على كل شئ
وشكرا


----------

